# Georgia CPC-A looking for employment



## dtoftee (Aug 1, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate your posts in the forums. It is a rough time finding employment out there. I have 5 years experience in medical field however not in coding,looking for someone who has an entry level position. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

